# BMX-Anfänger



## NBGKRACK (29. Mai 2006)

Sers Leuts,

also ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein BMX kaufen soll. Was ich machen will:
- A weng Street: wie z.B. auf ne Bank springen und nen Manuel machen etz.
- A weng Park: wie z.B. über ne Funbox springen
- Aber auch Flatland Zeug

Ich weiß nur net was für ein Bike ich mir zulegen soll (was für eine Art), es sollte so um die 300 - 200  Kosten.

mfg NBGKRACK


----------



## Spriti (29. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mich nach reiflicher Überlegung auch entschieden BMX anzufangen und würd mich auch über nen Tipp freuen.

Hab mir das Eastern Bikes Battery ausgeguckt und würd mich auch mal freuen wenn einer was dazu sagen könnte, auch wenn es schon einen "Bikes für 400"-Thread gibt, da der ziemlich unübersichtlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Mai 2006)

richtig flatland fahren und richtig springen, das alles auf einem rad wird schlecht gehen weil se auch verschiedene geometrien haben zu diesen einsatzzwecken. für eine art solltest dich schon entscheiden......


----------



## Nathol (29. Mai 2006)

Eastern Element oder Sequenze(für VR-Bremse), oder DK Sixpack oder Cleveland(für Rotor). Das sind die günstigsten Bikes die zu empfehlen sind(IMO).


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

steven hamilton fÃ¤hrt auch nen bissl flatland orientierten rahmen...aber ob du da fÃ¼r max. 300â¬ was gescheites findest wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Mador (29. Mai 2006)

Spar bis du 400â¬ hast und dann hol dir nen Addict ganz einfach. Ein Bike von 200-300â¬ was auch was taugen soll findest du nicht. Dann geht jedes mal gleich was kaputt, weil eben an den Teilen gespart wurde und du hÃ¶rst das BMXen ganz schnell wieder auf. Also spar und kauf dir dann was gescheites wo du auch freude daran hast.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Mai 2006)

Kauf dir n Addict, VR-Bremse lässte dran, kaufst noch 2 Pegs dazu und schon kann man ein bisschen Flatlandtricks üben und gut Street fahren.


----------



## AerO (29. Mai 2006)

schau über den tellerrand des lafinca katalogs hinaus, es gibt noch mehr!
addict ist toll.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Mai 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> schau über den tellerrand des lafinca katalogs hinaus, es gibt noch mehr!
> addict ist toll.



Stimmt Stolen, Eastern aber auch abgesehen von WtP z.B. Federal und Twenty


----------



## anti-gravity (30. Mai 2006)

was empfehlt ihr wenn man ca. 600-800 eusen zur verfÃ¼gung hatt? auch das addict und das geld sparen? oder reicht das schon fÃ¼r nen ordenlichen selbstaufbau  bis 800â¬ (max grenze)

mfgÃ¤Ã¤


----------



## billi (30. Mai 2006)

also wenn du das ein oder andere sonderangebot von g&s nimmst z.b. nen eastern rahmen für 200 euro oder ne wtp gabel für 20 euro , dann kannste dir mit 800 schon nen rad selber zusammenstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (30. Mai 2006)

fÃ¼r 800â¬ kannst dir schon was schÃ¶nes zusammen stellen wÃ¼rde ich mal sagen. Schau doch einfach mal bei http://www.parano-garage.de nach.
Und stell dir dass so zusammen wie dus gerne mÃ¶chtest und dann schaust halt auf wieviel Geld du kommst, wenn es dann zuviel ist sparst bei irgendwelchen Teilen. Dann setzt noch die Teileliste hier rein und wir sagen dir obs gut ist oder nicht und was du Ã¤ndern sollst.

         MfG Seby


----------



## jimbim (30. Mai 2006)

wtp 4season und ne neue bremsanlage(hombre, ody monolever, slick cable und koolstops in lachsrot)
und sei glücklich!


----------



## Hertener (30. Mai 2006)

NBGKRACK schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich machen will:
> - A weng Street: wie z.B. auf ne Bank springen und nen Manuel machen etz.
> - A weng Park: wie z.B. über ne Funbox springen
> - Aber auch Flatland Zeug


Ich nenne das mal Freestyle und schlage, wie Nathol, ein Eastern Sequenze vor.


----------



## anti-gravity (31. Mai 2006)

ok thx


----------



## shox (12. Juni 2006)

hai bin auch neu hier im forum und hab für sehr wenig geld von nem kumpel einen titus flatliner gekauft,da wollt ich ma fragen,ob der was taugt?


----------



## Spriti (12. Juni 2006)

Ähm du hast den doch gekauft oO Fahr halt und guck ob der was taugt :X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shox (12. Juni 2006)

na ich wollt frachen ob dem schonma einer gebrochen ist oder so, weil das iss ja von titus ,un das iss doch ne brauchbare marke oder?
ja denkt ihr ich kann mit dem flatland-bike auch andere sachen drehen wie z.B. pipe?


----------



## Don_Stone (12. Juni 2006)

Hi Leutz, 

will ja auch mal wieder mitn BMXen anfangen, bin schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren und da muss jetzt auch ein neues her ^^

Ich hab da mir so 3 bestimmte ausgesucht

1. DK Cleveland
2. WTP The Addict
3. Dragonfly One USA
welches würdet ihr da nehmen? Welches wäre für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen? und wär cool wenn auch wer etwas zu den Bikes sagen könnte ob die Gut sind bzw. welche Parts man am besten Austauschen sollte.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus ;-)
MFG Chris

Ride ON!


----------



## Nathol (13. Juni 2006)

Titus ist eigentlich generell scheisse und es ist auch noch das Flatlandmodell: Wenn dir dein Körper lieb ist würde ich keine Miniramp oder sogar Halfpipe fahren(falls ihr überhaupt eine habt).

@Don_Stone: Ich hatte mich bevor ich mich für mein Element entschieden habe das Cleveland bestellt, doch es war nicht lieferbar. In Amerika sind das DK 6Pack und das DK Cleveland die perfekten Starterbikes gewesen, jetzt haben sie das Integral Bel Air.
Also wenn du nicht viel Geld ausgeben und trotzdem ein gutes Bike haben willst: DK Cleveland


----------



## Don_Stone (13. Juni 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Answer @ Nathol, war heute auch schon bei meinen Bikehändler des Vertrauens ^^ und hab mal angefragt ob die DK rankriegen und welch Überraschung, der DK-Händler kommt heute noch vorbei und mal so gucken was sich machen lässt 

MfG Chris


----------



## Insomnia (25. Juni 2006)

eumel


----------

